# Reason 5 & Record 1.5 announced



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Propellerhead have announced updates to both Reason and Record, to appear sometime at the end of the summer... 

They're giving details about one new feature a day for five days this week on their website - check it out!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

That octorex is pretty awesome  Dude! they need to sell that neptune as a separate plug in. I would so buy it for PT.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

It would be great if they'd allow all their modules to be used as plugins, but doesn't seem to be on the horizon at the moment...

Today's feature is nice - sampling within Reason! :T


----------

